# Why can't they just SHUT UP between songs?



## cody21 (Sep 26, 2007)

DirectTV used to have some other Music system - I think it was like Music Plus or Music Choice or something. About a year ago they switched over to XM ... presumeably because of the additonal channels.

But GOD I *hate* the damn talking/announcing/chatter that goes on between songs. Especially the techno channels... It just ruins the whole "mixed music" experience.  Keep the chatter for the Talk channels!


----------



## phat78boy (Sep 12, 2007)

I completely agree. You pay to get away from too much talk and commercials and it just seems to follow.


----------



## cody21 (Sep 26, 2007)

Yea, I mean this is NOT commercial radio - we PAY for this. Wonder if the XM "folks" actually read these discussions? Who would we complain to? geesh.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

> Who would we complain to?


Uh, T'm guessing here, but *XM*?


----------



## davring (Jan 13, 2007)

I have XM in my car and listen all the time. They have added a few channels with commercials, I believe some are simulcasts of broadcast radio. Most channels do not, at least not the ones I choose.


----------



## White_Horse (Jun 26, 2006)

The Xm Comedy or XL Comedy..whatever it is called, the one where language isn't censored, is real bad about commericals, especially during the day. The music stations aren't too bad.


----------



## brian188 (Oct 13, 2007)

Nick said:


> Uh, T'm guessing here, but *XM*?


*Nope* you can thank the government or the FCC for this whatever it is all liberal bureaucracy. Rules require radio stations to announce themselves every-so-often (what amounts to every 3 songs). I'm not talking about commercials here but just a voice telling what channel you are listening to, etc. BS in general.


----------



## brian188 (Oct 13, 2007)

cody21 said:


> DirectTV used to have some other Music system - I think it was like Music Plus or Music Choice or something. About a year ago they switched over to XM ... presumeably because of the additonal channels.
> 
> But GOD I *hate* the damn talking/announcing/chatter that goes on between songs. Especially the techno channels... It just ruins the whole "mixed music" experience.  Keep the chatter for the Talk channels!


So in answer to your question... XM talking between songs is your government at work. And what a service they are providing... I for one am so happy to hand my tax dollars over to them for nothing. :soapbox:


----------



## dave1234 (Oct 9, 2005)

brian188 said:


> *Nope* you can thank the government or the FCC for this whatever it is all liberal bureaucracy. Rules require radio stations to announce themselves every-so-often (what amounts to every 3 songs). I'm not talking about commercials here but just a voice telling what channel you are listening to, etc. BS in general.


Except XM is not a radio station or a broadcaster. It is not subject to those rules. Since the delivery is via Satellite it's subject to the "common carrier" (if I remember correctly) rules like the phone company. It is still subject to FCC rules, just not the same ones as broadcast radio stations.

I certainly share your dislike for government bureaucracy, just clarifing which rules apply.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Wow the misunderstandings in this thread is unbelievable.

1) XM has always touted commercial free music, that's it. Channels like XM Comedy and MLB Home Plate are not music channels and have had commercials since day 1. Commercial free talk was never a part of satellite radio.

2) As Dave said, XM and Sirius are not required to give station IDs by the FCC. Why don't you people understand XM is a radio service, meaning on air talent and station IDs are a part of that to give each individual channel some life and personality.

3) XM has 69 commercial free music channels, plus five music channels that have commercials, one of which is a terrestrial radio simulcast (WSIX). XM fought this in court but lost last year, and Clear Channel can do whatever they wish. XM did create commercial free clones of the the four channels that had commercials added to them. XM has done everything they can do to not promote the commercialized channels, they are not a part of XM Canada XM on DirecTV, XM on AOL Radio or XM Radio Online.

I fully support having DJs on all the XM stations, but most of the 20 stations I listen to have none or very few. For the most part the DJs don't babble on about irrelevant stupidness. If Watercolors ever lost Trinity or Enlighten ever lost Daniel, it would be a very sad day in the XM Nation.

And perhaps the best example of on air talent, one of your techno stations, The System. That channel is the example on how you properly produce a radio station, it's programmed with passion by Zoltar and it really shows. WorldSpace Satellite Radio has done a terrific job with The System, I wish XM could learn a thing or two from their overseas partner on how important on air talent is to the overall listening experience.

If you want nothing but music with no life I suggest you go to www.ipod.com


----------



## txtommy (Dec 30, 2006)

Steve Mehs said:


> 1) XM has always touted commercial free music, that's it. Channels like XM Comedy and MLB Home Plate are not music channels and have had commercials since day 1. Commercial free talk was never a part of satellite radio.


Unfortunately commercial free music does not mean talk free music. That is what most people want. I don't mind a quick song/artist ID, although unnecessary since the display lists that, but when they start to ramble on about other things, I switch channels. You will always have those DJ's with big egos that think people tune in to hear them talk and not the music they play. I would prefer to not even know who the DJ is.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

You're correct to say commercial free does not equal interruption free, but I would contest that is what most people want. No one knows what most people want, in various discussions at XMFan, it's pretty much 50/50. If more people really wanted interruption free music DMX and Muzak home systems would be selling like hot cakes. And obviously this really isn't much of an issue since if it were there would be a hell of a lot less subscribers.

So I could go on to say, most of the target audience of satellite radio wants on air talent, if we didn't there's be hardly any subscribers.


----------



## cody21 (Sep 26, 2007)

To be clear - I wasn't referring to "Commercial Free" ... I was referring to "Interruption Free" for the Music channels. The SYSTEM channel seems to have to announce every 3 or so songs that "Your're listening to blah blah blah .." Hell I already KNOW what channel I'm listening to - I tuned it there, and if my TV is on, it tells me there as well.... For the record, the DMX system that D* used to have NEVER did this....... it was great and never interrupted the music. If I want to hear on-air personalities, I'll tune to a channel that has them.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

DirecTV had Music Choice in the past. Music Choice and XM have two totally different purposes. XM is a radio service that targets music fans for serious listening, Music Choice is a digital jukebox service designed for background noise in commercial environments. Music Choice, Muzak and DMX serve two purposes being on satellite and cable systems. First is to inflate the satellite or cable company's channel count and second is for another distribution channel to get content to commercial subscribers. These services were never really designed for long term listening by the average person. XM and Sirius on the other hand are programmed by humans, with feeling and create a listening experience that is unmatched.

Like I said above, The System is the benchmark for ever radio station. But if you don't like it, complaining to XM will do no good. The System is an outsourced station, it's owned and operated by WorldSpace, a satellite radio provider that serves Asia, Africa and parts of Europe and the Middle East. They are the ones that control the content, not XM.


----------



## kenglish (Oct 2, 2004)

OTA broadcasters are required to give their official FCC Call Letters and Community of License ONCE PER HOUR, and at the time they sign on or off each day (if they aren't 24/7).

The rest is just the attitude that you've gotta say your name over-and-over-and-over-and-over to make sure people "remember" you. It's like the constant "bug" they put on your TV screen.


----------



## bidger (Nov 19, 2005)

I like X-M *much* better than Music Choice. Much better and varied song selections and I like to hear a human voice tell me what songs I just heard and maybe give me a reminder when that artist's new release is coming out.

Music Choice believes that Melissa Etheridge is Alternative. Her lifestyle may be, but her music couldn't be more mainstream.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

> Music Choice believes that Melissa Etheridge is Alternative. Her lifestyle may be, but her music couldn't be more mainstream.


:up: :up: I totally agree!


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

Steve Mehs said:


> You're correct to say commercial free does not equal interruption free, but I would contest that is what most people want. No one knows what most people want, in various discussions at XMFan, it's pretty much 50/50. If more people really wanted interruption free music DMX and Muzak home systems would be selling like hot cakes. And obviously this really isn't much of an issue since if it were there would be a hell of a lot less subscribers.
> 
> So I could go on to say, most of the target audience of satellite radio wants on air talent, if we didn't there's be hardly any subscribers.


Steve Musak has no BLAH BLAH.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

You're point? I know that, I put up with the crap from 1998 until 2003 when I discovered XM. Muzak and XM are in two different markets, hence why they are different. Muzak sucks in every way shape and form. Limited playlists, censorship, very few niche formats, playlists that don't fit the format of the channel.


----------



## Dolly (Jan 30, 2007)

The music channels I listen to on XM are great  Song, after song, after song--I guess it depends on what channels you like :whatdidid


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

I wish I knew which stations had all these blabber mouth DJs. Other then the decades channels, which are done like that intentionally, I have yet to have anyone name a specific station. Like I said above, I listen to about 20 music channels on XM, and most don't have DJs.


----------



## islander66 (Oct 16, 2007)

It drives me nuts when the DJ have to rattle off the last 10 songs!

they used to not do this, because either we didn't hear them or we have a display and know the singer and song.

I'm just saying, I have to keep a remote near by and change the channel right when I hear them start.

They just like to hear themselves talk.

Both XM and Sirius does it. And it drives me nuts!

Like I said they used to not list the last 10 songs played!


----------



## diospyros (Nov 14, 2005)

I'm speculating, but not much. Sometimes on a channel that has special programs which come on at certain times, they seem like they pad it out between music to get the time to work out correctly. For example, on XM POPS they have their "Long play" which comes on at noon and 9 PM eastern, so they can't be in the middle on a piece when it's time for Long Play so they do a little talking between music so that the last one ends at nine or whatever. It can get irritating, but it is unavoidable.

At least it's not like Sirius with its channel promos, email reading, etc.


----------



## tbpb3 (Dec 10, 2006)

cody21 said:


> Yea, I mean this is NOT commercial radio - we PAY for this. Wonder if the XM "folks" actually read these discussions? Who would we complain to? geesh.


You Also pay for cable tv to watch ads.
I have allways said that the plan is to have ads on all channels.
and soon there will just one service to choose from


----------



## reddice (Feb 18, 2003)

tbpb3 said:


> You Also pay for cable tv to watch ads.
> I have allways said that the plan is to have ads on all channels.
> and soon there will just one service to choose from


That is why I would not pay for Cable/Satellite TV. Living at home so I am not paying for it. You pay over $50 a month and I am not counting the premiums and you get all the annoying ads and more on 99% of the channels that you can see on free over the air TV.

Satellite radio XM is worth every penny for commercial free music. Satellite and Cable TV is not, thank goodness I have a DVR so I can FF all of the movie ads, prescription drug ads, car ads, car insurance ads, get out of debt ads and many more that I can't think of now that you have to pay for to see.

Anyway no to the merger or Satellite radio will be like FM with commercials that you have to pay for and then they will lose me as a subscriber for sure.


----------



## wmj5 (Aug 26, 2007)

directv 12 yrs: I liked the music when I could go and buy what ever brand name that made D* receivers like sony, back then the infomation stayed on the screen all the time, now if I want to know who is sanging a song you have to pick up the remote and click Info, which stayes there 5 min. they clame if it stays up there all the time it will cause burn in, all the news channels takes up 5 and 1/2" on the bottom of my screen all the time , I haven't seen any burn yet.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Burn ins are very much real, leave a static image on the screen long enough and it will be burned it. CRT sets are the least susceptible, but they can get burn ins as well if the same image is left on for a few weeks. Our old 48” Sony RPTV had burn ins all over the place, you could only see them if the image on the TV was really bright, usually a hockey game. 

While I never listened to the music channels on satellite or cable with the TV on, having the song info go away after a certain amount of time is a great feature for those that don't want to ruin their expensive toys.


----------



## bjs188 (Jun 25, 2004)

My gripe is the DJ's on commercial free music stations advertising other XM channels. When I am listening to music, I really don't care who is playing on the NHL or MLB channels. Also since I am in Kansas, I don't need the DJ's talking about traffic and weather in Boston. The DJ in the mornings on Mix is really bad about this.


----------



## reddice (Feb 18, 2003)

If you are stupid enough to get a plasma you deserve a burn in. People spend a mint on those TV's. Plasmas are the worst. They have burn-ins and limited life span. LCD is the best you can get however those still cost a mint too. I will stick with my crappy analog tube TV until they get cheaper which they still are not.


----------



## cody21 (Sep 26, 2007)

hey Gramps .. .nice to see you back here...


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Let Capt'n Sunshine there enjoy his stoneage stuff, while us niches and riches enjoy crystal clear HD


----------



## paja (Oct 23, 2006)

HD-It's the ONLY way to go.


----------



## AndyFL (Dec 21, 2007)

I hear that!!! No more commercials!


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

AndyFL said:


> I hear that!!! No more commercials!


What commercials?


----------



## reddice (Feb 18, 2003)

Steve Mehs said:


> Let Capt'n Sunshine there enjoy his stoneage stuff, while us niches and riches enjoy crystal clear HD


I will stick with my Stoneage stuff when the HD becomes more affordable. Just go to your local Best Buy. The prices of HDTV's are outrageous and way too expensive.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

The only thing going to Best Buy would prove is HDTVs are NOT expensive.


----------



## pez2002 (Dec 13, 2002)

Steve Mehs said:


> The only thing going to Best Buy would prove is HDTVs are NOT expensive.


thats right im going to buy another one from them


----------

